# I know you all hate it, but..



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Rep values have been adjusted juuuuuuuuuust a teeny tiny little bit. There's now 6 dark greens and 6 light greens, and the value of golds has gone up just a wee because I added in a few new rep comment levels.

*Nobody has lost any rep*, and if you lost a gold tick, you'll get it back shortly because the rep needed to get back to that level is very, very little.

[action=Chris]runs for cover.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh, OK. will you release the numbers when the bars changes to another


----------



## Scott (Nov 3, 2007)

SON OF A BITCH! 




[action=Scott]doesn't care.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds alright

I also noticed I'm bright green now...


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 3, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I also noticed I'm bright green now...



What a bastard! Everybody knows that purple matches your eyes better.


*Some other dudes are also green, like shawn and leon*


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 3, 2007)

Dammit, I finally get a gold bar and now I'm three away.

DAMN YOUS!!!!

 I don't really care.


----------



## Jason (Nov 3, 2007)

I was just thinking about this the other day.. "it's kinda funny how everyone freak when the rep system gets changed"


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2007)

GODDAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 3, 2007)

I do what with who's toes?


----------



## Leon (Nov 3, 2007)

i was just curious myself, why am i green?

of course, my rep tag is cool


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm so metal I bleed rust?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 3, 2007)

Scott said:


> SON OF A BITCH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason, this post made me bust a lung laughing.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 3, 2007)

What am I now?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 4, 2007)

Gah! I liked the yellow bar 

I really don't care, especially if it's for cooler rep tags


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 4, 2007)

DAMNIT, CHRIS, YOU STOLE MY DAMN YELLOW BAR!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 4, 2007)

YAY!

I actually love it when rep is recalculated. (Because my ass is a mega rep sonovabitch. now, I have to fight for the magical Chrystal and find the portal. Transport. Bjork.)


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 4, 2007)

The important question... Why did some people turn green? I wanna be green... I think... unless it's a bad thing!


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 4, 2007)

LordOVchaoS said:


> The important question... Why did some people turn green? I wanna be green... I think... unless it's a bad thing!



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-information/40194-forum-mvps-those-green-folks.html


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 4, 2007)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I wanna be green... I think... unless it's a bad thing!



Bah bah bah-bah, bah bah bah bah... I wanna be sedated!


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 4, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Bah bah bah-bah, bah bah bah bah... I wanna be sedated!



WTF Bob?  Okay, if I'm ever anywhere near Ohio, you and I are getting smashed together


----------



## Michael (Nov 4, 2007)

My precious yellow square. 

: P


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 4, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> WTF Bob?  Okay, if I'm ever anywhere near Ohio, you and I are getting smashed together


Fucking DEAL! 




*^5*


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 4, 2007)

i wondered where my bright green bar went, cool new tags though


----------



## Stitch (Nov 4, 2007)

I think I'm going to negrep everyone who whinges about their bars from now on.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 4, 2007)

That would only induce more whining. 

Some people think rep bars are more important that beer, and guitars, and gear, and hookers.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 4, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> That would only induce more whining.
> 
> Some people think rep bars are more important that *beer, and guitars, and gear, and hookers*.



You are a man who appreciates the proper things in life.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> You are a man who appreciates the proper things in life.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 4, 2007)

I  women!

I  guitars!

I hate Wednesday 13, and why the fuck is it on my iTunes. 

I think I might negrep Chris, he obviously sent me it.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 4, 2007)

WAAAAAAH!!! WAAAAH!!! WAAAAAH!!!!! 
















(DR isn't too bothered)


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 4, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Bah bah bah-bah, bah bah bah bah... I wanna be sedated!



 for the Ramones reference!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 4, 2007)

what are these rep tags i hear about?


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 4, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> what are these rep tags i hear about?



Hover your mouse over someone's rep bar, and you get a tooltip telling you precisely how cool that person is. You are, apparently, "the epitome of metal."


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 4, 2007)

duder, you're pretty damn metal.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 4, 2007)

hover over the rep thingy...damn slow


----------



## skinhead (Nov 4, 2007)

I think that Stitch needs pink reputation bars.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 4, 2007)

Shhhht, Frank.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 4, 2007)

dude pink would be waaay better than that piss-yellow colour


----------



## Jason (Nov 4, 2007)

Im pretty much the man


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> WTF Bob?  Okay, if I'm ever anywhere near Ohio, you and I are getting smashed together



Pick me up on the way!


----------



## yevetz (Nov 4, 2007)

Now I am "my own personal hero"


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 4, 2007)

Rick said:


> Pick me up on the way!



Will do!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 5, 2007)

In before teh close! 

I always wanted to say that! I wonder what my rep says about me...

EDIT: I'm "...shredding to new heights" apparently...


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2007)

"I'm so metal, I bleed rust."


----------



## FoxZero (Nov 6, 2007)

I think I have a while to go before I bleed rust 

I'm still surprised I didn't find this site sooner, I've been a seven string fanatic for years, but I finally found mine through this board


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice work, Chris.  We  you!


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 24, 2007)

How high did you raise the bar chris, I've gotten over 2300 points since the change but my second gold bar is still gone.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 25, 2007)

skinhead said:


> I think that Stitch needs pink reputation bars.


 
I would like some pink ones to go with my Hello Kitty guitar.


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> How high did you raise the bar chris, I've gotten over 2300 points since the change but my second gold bar is still gone.



It's a secret. Gold bars take a decent amount of points. A top secret, decent amount that only  knows.


----------

